# March Caption Comp - Winner Announced



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Trollin for BABES you know it ;-)


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

"There's a tsunami warning?Bring it on,Im ready for it."


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

These bloody Tsunami's!


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

...and for a paddling start on the line is.......


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

A perfect exit after a good day's fishing.....


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Bugga, grounded again


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

Just practicing technique for the next solo ad tryouts...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

this is what the solo man does on his days off.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

Baby Solo Man, complete with training wheels...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Not another bloody back yard kayaker.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

'Build it and they will come'


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

cant wait till the pool's finished


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Another couple of hours and he should be able to lose the trainer wheels.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't know what's up, he has been sitting there like that since he got back from South West Rocks.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

"you've got to work it hard to be a ....." Not again, this sleep walking is getting bad!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Yellow is plastic recycling, red is rubbish, blue is paper recycling so I guess this guy must be green waste.


----------



## WattaReelDrag (Apr 19, 2009)

2011 kayak gymkhana winner dodging the doggy turd on the 2nd corner.


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

To the tune of the Campbells soup add...

"Fully loaded man I will probably die..."


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Surfanfish said this was much easier than the boat ramp for getting in the water.


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

"WHAT TAKE IT IN THE WATER "NOT THIS BLACK DUCK" LAST TIME I DID THAT I ROLLED OVER, LOST ALL ME GEAR & NEAR DROWNED IM A LAND LUBBER NOW, JUST GOT TO GET A BIT CLOSER TO THAT DAM SO I CAST IN TO IT" :shock:


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

All i need now is a window to lick


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

When is high tide?


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

gee.... those tide falls are rapid


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

hmmm weedy bottom ...... all i need now are some sandy bits


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Excellent display of dry land eskimo roll


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Rock 'n Rolla! Watch me doing the Terra FirmaTrolla!


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

keza said:


> Another couple of hours and he should be able to lose the trainer wheels.


oi go easy
thats me


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

you know what i was actually doing? 
working out my paddle stroke and seeing if it would interfere with any mods and add ons to the kayak.
ie, will my rod get in the way? will i hit the scotty rack with my paddle?
will i be able to reach the depth sounder?

didnt want to drill holes and then find out my gear was all in the wrong place once on the water. ;-)


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

"Kids! have you seen your fa............"


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

With 99% of Qld now declared flood zone........


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

"With all this sea-grass around, the Dugong shouldn't be too far away!"


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

A fun way to dig up the weeds in the lawn


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

AKFF'S......'SS' Trolling for 'Bin Laiden' with halco 190's...............close but no hit! ;-)


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

"That was the Tsunami Warning sound!.....or was it the Home Ice Cream van....?"


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Yesssss Mummmm ................... Practice Now ....... Wheely Bins later


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

GEEWIZZ! I have NEVER been towed by a croc like this before!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The brochure said an overland kayak trip but I thought we would drive between locations :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Soggypilchard decides to target grassy sweetlip, and potato cod, but ends up with a just a sea cucumber.

Red.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Boaster #1 on AKFF:
"I am the best kayak fisho on AKFF! Check my steeze! I'm just afraid of the water. Don't tell anyone."


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Redphoenix practicing his AKFF tsunami evacuation procedure.


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

They see me rowin', they hatin'


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

Trolling the flats...


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

"I tried to use the car GPS to find my fishing spots. Turn right it said and look where I ended up!"


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

When dreams collide with reality. Poor man!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"get off the grass"


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Now listen carefully you fool The salesman said "*s* urf capable"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Japanese kayaker found 100 k's inland.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Land based game fishing from the Turf Ski.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sbd said:


> Land based game fishing from the Turf Ski.


Shouldn't that be:
Tand based tame fishing from the Turf Ski ?


Torry


----------



## OTTO (Aug 22, 2010)

Having landed three common types of whiting, this angler was now targetting the elusive Grass Whiting.


----------



## OTTO (Aug 22, 2010)

I've heard of water restrictions but this is ridiculous!


----------



## OTTO (Aug 22, 2010)

Honey! The kids turned the sprinkler off again.


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Look mum this one even comes with training floaties ,can i have it PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

The sad result of ever increasing green zones


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes, Barbie will love her new play mate, Kenny Kayak Fisherman, he paddles and comes with a rod.


----------



## spectrum (Aug 22, 2007)

Ready...Set....Mow!

Regards
Jeff


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Sleepwalk? Nah i never sleepwalk. But i had a dream last night i was kayaking down Main St...


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

all dressed up and nowhere to go


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

im not a puppet, i'm a real yakker


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

when i grow up i wanna be a riviera


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Here Pussy Pussy Pussy, Platypussy!


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

cmon guys, try harder
the comments wouldn't even get a laugh in an old peoples home.


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

When Australia wins the Cricket World Cup, I'll go back on the water again........


----------



## Zonbie (Aug 24, 2009)

Turf's Up ! I'm goin' in..........


----------



## bobnobby (Mar 24, 2009)

The fishing has been rubbish lately!! I dont know why??


----------



## nabs12 (Sep 5, 2006)

Damn these weed beds...


----------



## mango (Nov 23, 2010)

Okay..it's like this clothears...i don't have any radical political views....i was talking about a laden bin....i wasn't talking about Bin Laden......i'm not a racist...i actually said out with the riggers ....and i definately said....my lawn is looking a little drab can you get "Akers of Lawn" around.....and you send me Yakkers of Lawn....get ya bloody ears cleaned out will ya!!!


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Captain Plastic fantastic!


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

i am ready for when the drought breaks


----------



## Sensei (Jan 16, 2009)

Pssst ( one bin to the other bin ) Where's he wheely bin ?


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

He loves his motion on the ocean but alas
SWMBO did not forget the last, so now
He has his arse on the grass


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

That's not the solo man that's Solo Stan


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

God dam beach breaks!


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

STOP YOUR LAUGHING! All I asked was "do you want sex or should I go kayaking?" She said "get out on the back lawn and paddle your own boat until you settle down". That was 2 hours ago and she still wont let me stop.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

If he'd paid the extra for the Sapient Pearwood hull he'd be on the water by now.


----------



## pufferfish (Dec 6, 2010)

Its a change from yakking to the neighbour


----------

